# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  My wifes Recent Blood Work

## 38onTRT

My wife visited her OB last week, expressed her concerns with him. She took in a list of tests I printed out for her, from this forum as to what she should get tested.. He sorta laughed it off and only tested her on 4 of the tests.. Anyways, here are the results. She was 2 days away from the start of her period. I am assuming she was at the tail end of her luteal phase..?

I emailed my HRT doc this morning to see if he would be willing to take her on as a patient, at least to get the required bloodwork, then go from there..

Many thanks in advance for taking the time to read this! I really appreciate it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I had a similar reaction from my obgyn with my list of tests and can't interpret my own results. Vettester is more qualified so send him a pm with link to this thread. 

My obgyn says libido is complex and women's hormones are tricky. Her doc should have called and explained the results. Don't let dr off the hook that easy!!!

----------

